# Shroomer shot by hunter!



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

*http://www.lohud.com/article/20101105/NEWS01/11050343/Somers-mushroom-hunter-recounts-Kent-shooting*


Vid by shroomer here..top right

*http://www.lohud.com/article/20101105/N ... son-Valley*


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

> From his bed at Putnam Hospital Center, Lieto displayed more than 50 shotgun pellets lodged in his right arm, left leg, stomach and forehead, many of which cannot be surgically removed. The 65-year-old Somers resident is otherwise doing well and credits the way he was positioned for saving his life.
> 
> Fall hunting season opened Oct. 1 for some game including turkey, cottontail rabbit, pheasant, ruffed grouse and bobwhite quail, according to the DEC.Lieto, who was wearing a dark grey shirt, white pants and a blue hat, said he is back hunting for mushrooms but now wears red and other bright colors.


Don't get me wrong... it's the hunter's fault. It's ALWAYS the hunters fault. Identify your target AND what's behind it.

I do find it hard to believe that a hunter would shoot at a noise in the bushes. That's always the assumption, but I can't imagine that actually happening. More likely in my mind is the idea that the hunter was shooting at a small game species and didn't know the guy was there.

Again... still the hunter's fault, but underscores the IMPORTANT point:

*WEAR SOMETHING BRIGHT ORANGE IN THE WOODS DURING HUNTING SEASON WHETHER YOU'RE HUNTING OR NOT!!!!!*

KW


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Don't get me wrong... it's the hunter's fault. It's ALWAYS the hunters fault. Identify your target AND what's behind it.
> 
> I do find it hard to believe that a hunter would shoot at a noise in the bushes. That's always the assumption, but I can't imagine that actually happening. More likely in my mind is the idea that the hunter was shooting at a small game species and didn't know the guy was there.
> 
> ...


I don't..40+ years ago my Dad warned me to keep an eye out for "Sound Hunters" 
and I guess there are still some out there.
I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often with
spring turkey hunting and morel season occuring at the same 
time,especially with quite a few morel hunters in full
camo just like the tukey hunters.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

MAttt said:


> especially with quite a few morel hunters in full
> camo just like the tukey hunters.


Why in the WORLD would you go shroom hunting in full camo? That's like wearing your antler hat into the woods on Nov 15. 

When I turkey hunt on public land in the spring, I go to and from my spot with orange on. When there are folks in the woods with guns, I want them to see me.

KW


----------



## pierbum89 (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah i can see how this could happen last time i ate shrooms i walked through the woods mimicking a turkey for 7 hours i guess i got lucky


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

wow thats funny pierbum.


----------

